# Isa Brown Layers for sale



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have 15 young Isa Brown Layers for sale; $5 apiece. They are laying well and are nice healthy chickens. 

I simply have too many layers! They started laying this August.

I am located in Elkhart County, Ind. Please pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Wish you were a little closer.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

My husband is headed to Louisville next week to the NAILE but I doubt he'd be willing to take a crate of chickens along.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Well, if he wants to I am 2 miles off of I-74.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I-74 is about 300 feet from my back door, it boarders my property... I could be interested, they could be tossed out of a passing car and land in my chicken pen


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I checked the map, he takes 65 south of Indy straight to Louisville.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I got a phone call yesterday afternoon and the chickens have been taken.


----------

